# A cool gig



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Got the call last week on Wednesday to install a mural. High profile job, lots of execs and vp's hanging around, and must be done late Friday night. I named an extremely ugly price, and the guy says "Not a problem, you came highly referred".

So the job was at the world headquarters of these guys:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Fabric was stripped from the walls, quickly pole sanded, and primed with Gardz.










Mural was dry-hung by applying Dynamite 234 HD clear to the walls by brush/roller.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Almost finished.











Busting a seam.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The finished product.










The vp of the mural company thought it looked good, and decided to grab a cold one.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

PWG,that is awesome, would have made me dizzy doing that job.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Mural was dry-hung by applying Dynamite 234 HD clear to the walls by brush/roller.


Actually thought that was a hall full of coolers and she was catching the outside of a corner.:huh:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> Actually thought that was a hall full of coolers and she was catching the outside of a corner.:huh:


Lol...me too!


Nice job there PWG
A Cool Gig indeed


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Great job Pro!

...it's just got too much rice in it, for my tastes...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

There is that ponytail again


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

timhag said:


> Actually thought that was a hall full of coolers and she was catching the outside of a corner.:huh:












Hmmmm.... That's not what "I" thought....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You sure do get a lot of backside shots of that ponytail. Looks great PWG, no wonder you come reffered.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You sure do get a lot of backside shots of that ponytail. Looks great PWG, no wonder you come reffered.


I'll admit, it surely is a pleasure to look at, but seeing that I pay her to do stuff to walls, her back is all I better see most of the time. :yes:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!!! :yes: 

:thumbup: 

mistcoat


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Your picture posts always impress the hell out of me but this one takes the cake. Great work! The Bud HQ... sweet.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's pretty sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'll admit, it surely is a pleasure to look at, but seeing that I pay her to do stuff to walls, her back is all I better see most of the time. :yes:


LOL, true enough.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

'n stuff


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Firemike said:


> Hmmmm.... That's not what "I" thought....


Mike, I was just checking out your website and notice there was nothing there but a green background? What are your plans?

Pat


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice job!


job was done 5 years ago:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Necro thread


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Some threads should be bumped every once in a while.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for showing the progress pictures

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

The secret of Tim's success... Eye Candy.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> Actually thought that was a hall full of coolers and she was catching the outside of a corner.:huh:


Me too! Wild. Nice work.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Necro thread


Never can get enough wall paper threads.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

What happened to pony tail?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> What happened to pony tail?


Was thinking the same thing. Sure do miss those job pictures of her. :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Christ, I don't even remember doing that job.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so totally pulling my Bodine t shirt out tomorrow and wearing it to work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm gonna start marketing a shirt that says 

T-Bo-dine 
HE gets the job done​


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Christ, I don't even remember doing that job.


 
post #20 already stated it was 5 years ago


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Firemike said:


> Hmmmm.... That's not what "I" thought....


me either! My employees sure don't look like that!:thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Beth


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Christ, I don't even remember doing that job.


no friggin wonder, with help like that around!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Scweet gig...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah PWG is a damn fine paper hanger!


----------



## change0070 (Mar 1, 2012)

nice job .


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool job!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> The secret of Tim's success... Eye Candy.


Ho hum....


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Can I work for you for free??? For the experience ofcourse!


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

that's cool.


----------

